# Paph. Magic Lantern x hangianum



## papheteer (May 8, 2016)

Second blooming for this plant. Darker and bigger this time. Too bad about the curled right petal. It has a very strong hangianum-type fragrance. Enjoy!



IMG_9165 by dennt503, on Flickr


IMG_9167 by dennt503, on Flickr


IMG_9171 by dennt503, on Flickr


IMG_9179 by dennt503, on Flickr


----------



## abax (May 8, 2016)

It's a lovely flower and the slight curl gives it character.
Rather elegant, I'd say.


----------



## troy (May 8, 2016)

Wowzers that is a big fricken flower!!!!!!! Bad ass!!!! Very nicely grown!!!!


----------



## Ozpaph (May 8, 2016)

That has great potential.


----------



## Markhamite (May 9, 2016)

Very nice. Like the shape and colour.


----------



## SlipperKing (May 9, 2016)

Enjoyable to look at. Any fragrance?


----------



## papheteer (May 9, 2016)

SlipperKing said:


> Enjoyable to look at. Any fragrance?



Rick, it's strong. Hangianum-like is the best I can come up with.


----------



## trdyl (May 9, 2016)

I like that one a lot! 

I don't recall seeing that color in Paphs.


----------



## Erythrone (May 9, 2016)

I am jealous!!!!!


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 9, 2016)

very "yellow (chartreuse)" leaves (pretty both flowers and leaves)


----------



## orchidman77 (May 9, 2016)

That looks amazing! Congrats!

David


----------



## Marco (May 9, 2016)

Ahh so this was yours. I was wondering who Dennt was! 

Well done. I love the colors on this one!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (May 9, 2016)

That flower looks very big!!!
Interesting ( in a good way) turn out I would say. 

By the way, were the leaves always that yellow?

All my parvi x hang primary hybrids have rather dark leaves, but then other hang hybrids that involves more than three species ( including back crossing onto hang) have always been yellowish like this plant posted here. 
I guess it is normal. I was very worried at first. 
Well, they also tend to be a lot slower than primaries for me, which is frustrating.


----------



## papheteer (May 9, 2016)

Happypaphy7 said:


> That flower looks very big!!!
> Interesting ( in a good way) turn out I would say.
> 
> By the way, were the leaves always that yellow?
> ...



Thank you for the kind words. 

The plant has always been yellowish. But it's quite vigorous. It will be repotted after blooming. It has another bud.


----------



## Spaph (May 9, 2016)

Lots of pink, nice blooming.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (May 9, 2016)

papheteer said:


> Thank you for the kind words.
> 
> The plant has always been yellowish. But it's quite vigorous. It will be repotted after blooming. It has another bud.



OMG, sounds like a real vigorous one. This is second blooming, and it's got one more bud at the moment! 

Is this from Clouds years ago??

I don't think I've seen it listed unless it was way back or somehow I missed out on it.

I did manage to snatch up something similar, but it's been rather frustrating. I think I had a couple and eventually tossed them when they were not growing at all for one year.
I now have about one or two, same story. lol

Fortunately though, all the hang primary hybrids have been growing very nicely to my surprise. 
Do you keep them all under the light stand at the basement?


----------



## bigleaf (May 9, 2016)

Very nice !!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 9, 2016)

Nice. Shows a lot of promise.


----------



## Earen (May 9, 2016)

Fantastic color!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## emydura (May 9, 2016)

That is wonderful in every respect. The flower looks enormous relative to the plant.


----------



## Chien (May 9, 2016)

Nice color and size, it's beautiful!


----------

